

4th post about the SR-71 Blackbird - petit_robert

How can 3 posts (4 with this one) about the SR-71 Blackbird make it to HN&#x27;s main page, on the same day?
======
dalke
Often someone reads article X, finds it interesting, and then reads related
article Y. They also find that interesting, so they repost it to HN.

I've seen this many times, and not just on airplanes.

